# Kaulquappen retten



## MarkusK (13. Apr. 2007)

Halllöchen zusammen,

ich habe eine Menge Froschlaich bei mir im Teich. Leider vergreifen sich meine Goldorfen ständig an der Brut. Kann ich den Laich in einer Regentonne aussiedeln bis die Kleinen "flügge" sind? Es wäre schade wenn von der Brut nichts übrig bleibt...

Wenn es möglich ist: Muss ich dabei irgendetwas beachten oder kann ich einfach den Laich nehmen und in die Tonne geben?

Ich habe schon gesucht, aber leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden.

Wäre nett wenn ihr einen Tipp für mich habt  

Markus


----------



## karsten. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

Hallo Markus 


wer feinsinnig genug ist , den stellt das Leben vor Probleme !

in die Regentonne setzen ist besser , als dass Du Dir den Tag vermiest
nur dort dürften gänzlich andere Wasserwerte herschen.....


ich habe zum Schutz der Brut auf der Wasseroberfläche ein paar leere Teichkörbe schwimmen dort rein habe ich einen Großteil der Kaulquappen getan.
Andere haben Asyl im fischfreien Filter.

mfG


----------



## MarkusK (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

Nönö, den Tag vermiese ich mir nicht, wenn ich sie weiterfuttern lasse! Ist dann wohl die natürliche Auslese. Die Orfen haben nur so einen sagenhaften Hunger dass ich befürchtete, dass keine mehr übrig bleiben  

Dann überlasse ich die kleinen mal ihrem Schicksal - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten 

PS: Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Wasserfloh (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

nabend 

ich habe ja nun auch "den halben Laich gerettet"... 
die Quappen sind mopsfiedel und futtern noch fleißig an ihren "alten Hüllen"...(scheint lecker zu schmecken   und sorgt für gutes Wachstum).

So, nun mache ich mir (ich gebe auch "regelmäßig frisches" Teichwasser in das Aufzuchtsbecken) wie ernähre ich die Kleinen später, wenn die Hüllen aufgefressen sind und sie noch nicht die Größe haben, um dem Orfenmaul zu entkommen?

Algen aus dem Teich? Oder sollte ich sie mit "Wasserflöhen" füttern? (würde ich glatt tun!)
Ich möchte doch so viele Quappen wie möglich "durchbringen", denn von den Quappen, die nicht "umgesiedelt" wurden, ist *nicht eine einzige!* mehr zu finden...*gefräßigeFische*...*umpf* (ich weiß, das ist zwar Natur... aber ich liebe nun mal meine __ Frösche!)
und ich freue mich (noch?  *kicher*) über jeden einzelnen, der mir zuwandert!!!


----------



## MarkusK (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

Hi Wasserfloh,
nur mal Interessehalber: Wie hast du denn den Laich gerettet? 

Zu deiner Frage: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit Wasserflöhen was falsch machst. Hauptsache du lässt die Kleinen irgendwann wieder frei!


----------



## gizmo (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

wasserflöhe? nach meinem verschütteten wissen aus der schule(damals) ernähren die sich eher von algen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*

Hi Wasserfloh,

die Quappen kannst Du mit ganz normalen Flockenfutter für Fische füttern. Da standen meine im Aquarium bei meinen Lotussämlingen vor ein paar Jahren drauf (erst hatten sie aber alle Lotuse abgeraspelt )

MfG Frank


----------



## Wasserfloh (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kaulquappen retten*



			
				MarkusK schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wasserfloh,
> nur mal Interessehalber: Wie hast du denn den Laich gerettet?
> 
> Hauptsache du lässt die Kleinen irgendwann wieder frei!



Moin Markus...

zu 1. einfach "die Hälfte" vom Laich abgefischt und in ein Becken gesetzt  , als es sich abzeichnete, das die Bande schlüpft.
Als dann der Rest Laich im Teich leer war habe ich den auch ins "Aufzuchtsbecken" gesetzt, denn nach gut 2 tagen war dort nicht eine einzige __ Quappe mehr zu finden und meine Orfis hatten "dicke Bäuche" 

und zu 2... klar setzte ich die wieder *in den Teich zurück*, deshalb mach ich das ja überhaupt! Aber so hat Laich bei mir absolut keine Chance... die Pflanzen sind noch zu gering, um ausreichend Deckung zu bieten, denn die Orfen suchen sehr akkurat alles ab *gefräßigeBandeist*

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich ja auch mal Laich, davon sind nur 3 Jungfrösche durchgekommen und der Teich war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gut zugewachsen... und die Orfis "jung und kleiner".

@Frank & Gizmo... dann werde ich sie so versorgen... Algen sollten keine Problem sein  und Fischfutter (Flocken) hab ich auch noch. 
Vielleicht gehen sie ja sogar an mein "normales Schwimmfutter", womit ich die Fische so hin und wieder füttere?

Im Moment herrscht "Kampfzwang" bei mir am Teich... die "Böcke" (dabei sinds nur 5-6 Stück) kabbeln sich ohne Ende und es ist eine Freude ihnen dabei zusehen zu können. Ich frag mich, wann mal wieder Mädels ins Wasser plumpsen  ...?


----------

